# [Collect de données] Prévision pour le passage de Libpng 1.5

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, le responsable pour la migration de Libpng 1.5 a besoin de récolter des données pour trouver les packages qui sont problématique.

Si vous utiliser une Gentoo en full ~amd64 ou ~x86, vous pouvez contribuer en aidant les devs qui sont sur ce projet de migration :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-873099-highlight-.html

Pour votre information, vous devez poster le résultat de cette commande :

```

# find /usr/lib/ -name '*.la' -exec grep png14 {} +

```

C'est tout, il parait que ça va les aider grandement.

----------

